# Baby #5! Test thread



## Breeelizabeth

Got a very unexpected BFP today. Here are my 10 dpo lines.
Top pic is am and bottom is afternoon. 
This morning I got a negative on a CB digi but with this afternoon’s urine I got a 1-2

we are so excited!! Please be a sticky babe!


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Oops! Accidentally uploaded it twice ‍♀️


----------



## 1234boymum

Congrats! I'd thought I was having number 5 turns out I'm not haha very excited for you what a lovely surprise. Love your choice of names x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## tdog

Congratulations Happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Today I’m feeling completely out and I’m waiting for a CP. Lines aren’t any darker.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi hon. 
Congratulations. With my last pregnancy I found my frer stalled for about 5 days. The line just stayed the same.
I think its best to compare tests every other day as HCG rises mainly every other day.
I've had 6 chemicals and With all my lines got fainter and fanter 

So my praying ure not having a chemical hon.
U fell so quick Congratulations. Stick beanie stick.

I wonder if we will be in the same due date again.
I'm still getting peak on my opks so ovulation shield be sometime later tonight. 
It took us 11 cycles last time tho so I can't see me falling quick. But u never know. 
Keep us posted hon.


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Todays test on the bottom. Not looking good


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think your lines look great. I would say the same or maybe slightly darker than yesterday's. Sometimes it can take a few days to see proper progression. Best wishes <3


----------



## 1234boymum

Agree with lady above x


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Thanks ladies. I had a beta draw yesterday and will get the results this morning.
I think todays test is slightly darker. it was second wee of the day which is always my strongest. This is the direct comparison to smu on 11 dpo. I’m 13 today.
So nervous to get my betas!!
What worries me is that I am now getting negatives on the CB digis but got a definite 1-2 weeks at 10 dpo.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ure lines look like mine did at 13dpo. Strange about the digital tho. 
Hopefully it was just a faulty test. 
I'm keeping everything crossed that this works out love ❤️


----------



## NightFlower

They all look thr same to me so I wouldn't worry unless it gets fainter congrats and good luck


----------



## Breeelizabeth

So my first beta was 34! @ 12 dpo. She asked me to repeat it in a week but I am too impatient to wait a whole week so I’ll do it tomorrow as that will be 48hrs from the first test


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay good luck :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck hon. Hope it doubles nicely for you.


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Todays test (14 dpo) 
I definitely feel like it’s slightly darker today. When I compared it to 10 and 12 dpo I can kind of see the difference. Back to have my second blood draw today so I guess I’ll know where I’m at tomorrow.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines!


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Ugh so second beta came back at 55. So didn’t double. I’m out I’m fairly certain.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry it didn't double. Will you be going for another beta? Good luck for your next one.


----------



## koj518

Assuming you got your blood drawn around the same time of day, your doubling time is 69hrs which is within normal range (normal is 31-72hrs). I wouldn't give up just yet!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Breeelizabeth

My gp was about to send me to the hospital for a suspected ectopic as I’ve had an ectopic before. I begged for just one more blood draw. I wasn’t happy and ended up going to a different medical clinic and they gave me another request. They’re only open Monday - Friday so I had to have the test yesterday even though it was only 24hrs after the last one. 
Had the first GP clinic and the hospital calling me all afternoon checking to see if I was going to the hospital and outlined the risks of a rupture. I said I just wanted to wait. 
Got my betas back and yesterday they were 99! So they went from 55 to 99 in about 28 hours. 
Feeling a little more relieved now. Going for an early ultrasound next week!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Wow that's fantastic numbers hon. 
I'm praying ure scan goes amazingly well. 
Please keep us posted. 
I am floating around the due date groups as its so quite on here these days and I really hope to see you in the Nov/Dec due date group. 

I do go in all the due date groups just to see how everyone's pregnancies are going. 
Hoping to be in another due date group myself. 
There's a chance may just make the Nov/Dec group as I'm 5dpo now as its gone past midnight. 
So just waiting to test. 
Tbh not feeling it and zero symptoms yet but I know there's still time.
It just took so long last time and I'm 42 now. 
But Hay you never know. 
When is ure scan?


----------



## josephine3

Congrats x


----------



## maybebaby3

Congratulations hun XX


----------



## Suggerhoney

How are you doing love


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------

